# [Problem] Should FBQ2496 Change The "Waveform" Of A Tone On Purpose?



## Broxin (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi, I bought the fbq2496 yesterday.

now, what i recogniced is that :
(hard to explain, stay with me (; )

if i play a song where a constant 25 Hz tone is played in the background with NO EQUALIZION APPLIED (or bypas mode)
the tone/excursion of the membrane/signal light on the ep2500 is like 

"BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB" (normal behaviour, like it should be)

Now, if i apply only a 1db gain with the fbq2496 on say 20 hz, the tone is Altered this way:

"BBBBbbbbBBBBbbbbBBBBbbbbBBBBbbbbBBBBbbbbBBBBbbbb"

i can see (membrane) and even hear that the sound isnt steady anymore but its like a wave now, comes and goes.

now i cant imagine that this is on purpose to falsify the sound this way is it ?

Is this fbq2496 faulty ?

thanks guys


----------



## Broxin (Jan 3, 2012)

bump, noone experienced that,
or is my question not quite clear?

please guys i need your experience on this


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Looks like no one has any. If you’re not clipping the FBQ’s or the amp’s inputs, I’d say return it.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Broxin (Jan 3, 2012)

well thanks

now after a week of lying arround not in use, i switched it on again and... no leds are lit.. not even one.

i only hear a click sound from a relais i think and then nothing... 

not a good start for the behringer brand for me with bad ep2500 being delivered, the next, new one blowing up allmost my jl 12w7 speaker and now the FBQ2496 dies all of a sudden...

any other comparable brand anyone would recommend me ?


----------

